# BATCH DATEI - Kopieren über Netzwerk



## NatureBoy (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Ich würde gerne eine BATCH DATEI schreiben um 2 Dateien über Netzwerk zu kopieren.

Die Dateien (mit dem Skript) liegen auf meinem PC und sollen dann auf einen anderen PC kopiert werden.
Das Skript möchte ich vom anderen PC aus starten.

Ist das möglich?
Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Norbert Eder (7. Oktober 2004)

Gib beide Verzeichnisse im Netzwerk frei und sag dann einfach im Skript:

copy \\sourcerechner\sourcefreigabe\*.* \\zielrechner\zielfreigabe\*.*

Dann funktioniert das von allen Rechnern.

Gibts sicherlich schönere Lösungen, aber es funktioniert


----------



## NatureBoy (7. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank

Es hat prima funktioniert


----------

